# sheep wool?



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

We just dropped our wool off at a local mill. We have Dorsets and a couple of East Friesans, nothing fancy. I had one run turned into rug yarn and the rest worsted. I can change my order within a couple days. My question is if I should have it spun a different way? This is our first time. I want the rug yarn for myself and thought I would use the worsted for some of my projects. But we thought we might try to sell some of it also. It's undyed and not being blended with anything. Would people want to buy this type of yarn?The mill we are using is Morning Star Fiber in NC.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Morning Star does a great job, my friend the fleece buyer sends hers to them and is quite pleased.
I sell hand-dyed yarns, and the worsted sells very well. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

Rosepath said:


> Morning Star does a great job, my friend the fleece buyer sends hers to them and is quite pleased.
> I sell hand-dyed yarns, and the worsted sells very well. I think you'll like it.


So do you sell regular wool,nothing fancy mixed in like merino or others? I was wondering how it would sell since ours isn't blended.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you knit it up? Is it nice? Hand dying would bring you more money than having them dye it. &#8220;Hand Painted&#8221; is the type with many short colors and many colors that go well together. I had a lot of fun dying yarn, gradual shade changes or using bottles to dab bits of color all over.


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

Maura said:


> Have you knit it up? Is it nice? Hand dying would bring you more money than having them dye it. âHand Paintedâ is the type with many short colors and many colors that go well together. I had a lot of fun dying yarn, gradual shade changes or using bottles to dab bits of color all over.


No, I havent knitted wool from my sheep yet. It's only our second year having sheep. We thought taking the wool to a local mill would be better than taking it to a wool pool where we would get next to nothing for it. I am going to try dying some of it myself, which is also new to me. This is really a learning experience for us. I told my husband that all this seems really expensive and he convinced me as just looking at it like we are paying for a class. And the first time you do anything, you will have loss and it will cost more. But it's nice to have a place to come to and get insight from others who have been there. Thanks!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

One of the easiest methods for beginning dyers is using KoolAid in the microwave, simple as can be. Great color retention. Check YouTube for how-to videos, but it's so easy I used it with my elementary and MS children, non-toxic is always a plus. (just a little vinegar used with the KoodAid and water, and voila! instant bright-colored dyed skeins)
Try it, have some fun


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Did you get your wool processed into yarn yet? I would love to see pics! The fun with dying your own yarns is that there are so many ways to do it! You can also use food coloring with a Vinegar soak first, or natural dyes as well. I enjoy mixing the actual fiber colors for natural skeins as well.


----------

